# Mando a distancia para garaje



## mekoloko (Dic 31, 2005)

Estoy intentando hacer un mando a distancia para la puerta de mi garaje, pero no tengo ni idea ni por donde empezar, para crearlo necesito saber algo del receptor de la puerta? O hay algun esquema que es universal? Alguna ayudita para un informaciónrmatico?


----------



## chester0179 (May 10, 2006)

Saludos, perdona, has conseguido lo que te proponias, yo tambien lo estoy intentando.

Un saludo


----------



## vinho (May 10, 2006)

Pues necesitas tanto un transmisor como un receptor. Debes definir que tipo de transmisión quieres, si es por infrarojos, por radio frecuencia, etc. El receptor seguramente tiene que activar un relé al recibir el código correcto. Este relé debes ver cómo conectarlo al sistema de apertura de la puerta. Eso sería lo básico...


----------



## rony pinto (May 27, 2006)

bueno hace unos dias vi unas pastillas transmisoras y resepctoras q trabajan en am podrias modular con distinas se;ales asi difenrenciar si abres o cierras.


----------



## retrofit (Jul 25, 2011)

Pon en Goolgle 2433 mhz" te salbrán muchos enlaces y mucha información sobre estos telemandos, tanto en Kit como montados.
Saludos


----------



## fsola (Jul 25, 2011)

Mucho mejor que un mando a distancia tradicional es un módulo gsm y un microcontrolador conectado al contacto de apertura del portón del garaje. De esa manera si llamas a la tarjeta sim de tu garaje puedes abrir la puerta desde cualquier sitio; por ejemplo para abrir a un amigo y aparque en tu plaza mientras estás en el trabajo.

Si alguien más se anima podemos hacer un prototipo.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 25, 2011)

Me gusto la idea... modificar un celular para activar algun flip flop y de ahi a un relé. Control remoto desde cualquier parte del mundo jaja


----------



## fsola (Jul 26, 2011)

Entre el microcontrolador y el módulo gsm sólo hay que conectar 5 patillas.
2 para Tx y Rx se usan para que el micro envíe comandos AT y recibir la respuesta del modem
1 para led de estado, el parpadeo del led de estado nos indica si el modem se ha conectado o no a la red GSM
1 para la patilla RING. Hay que monitorizar esta patilla para saber cuando recibimos una llamada
1 para ON/OFF. Si hay que hacer un reset lo mejor es apagar el módulo y volver a encenderlo.

Creo que hay otros fabricantes como Telit que tienen su propia patilla de reset pero eso va a gusto de cada uno.

¿Hay alguien que sepa usar el Eagle para hacer el diseño de la placa?


----------

